# Parlante para bajo



## Bater (May 9, 2010)

Que tal gente, les comento, yo me compre un amplificador para bajo y resulta que la potencia que entrega el amplificador es demasiada para el unico parlante que tiene,de la mitad del volumen hasta el maximo ya satura el parlante, y queria saber que parlante podia usar para agregarle otro mas y aprobechar toda la potencia.
El ampli es de 40 W. @ 4 ohms. Parlante 10",


desde ya gracias.-


----------



## KompressoR (May 10, 2010)

Estas seguro que el parlante es de menos de 40W??? Por que si es de 10" me suena medio raro. Los amplificadores de guitarra y bajo no son de la mayor fidelidad en sonido, normalmente a potencia alta se distorciona bastante el sonido. en el caso de que el problema sea el que vos decis, podrias poner otro parlante (de 10" por ejemplo) en serie con el que ya tienes, creando una resistencia de 8Ohm. Tambien podrias ponerlo en paralelo, Creando uan  resistencia de 2 Ohm. todo depende del lo que quieras obtener. en el primer caso el ampli calentara menos y entregara un poco menos de potencia que la que entregaba antes, pero menos distorcionado. en el segundo caso (SI EL AMPLIFICADOR ESTA DISEÑADO PARA PODER TRABAJAR A 2 Ohm) El ampli te dara más potencia pero mas distorción. Tambien podrias sacar el parlante que tien de 4 Ohm y colocarle dos de 8 Ohm en paralelo o dos de 2 Ohm en serie para lograr 4 Ohm y asi entregara la misma potencia. 

Por que resalto lo de "Si el amplificador puede trabajar con 2 Ohm", Simplemente por que algunos amplificadores (Hablo de amplificadores en general) no estan diseñados para esto.
En el caso de que la Fase de potencia del ampli esté diseñada con, por ejemplo: Un integrado que puede trabajar a 2 Ohm, te encontrarías con el problema del mayor calentamiento, y que posiblemente seria necesario colocarle un enfriador más grande que disipe más Watts.

Cualquier duda preguntar jeje.


----------



## Bater (May 10, 2010)

bueno antes que nada te agradesco mucho por la informacion,
con respecto al parlante que tiene el ampli no dice nada yo medi la impedancia y me daba 4 ohms,yo probe con un parlante de rango extendido de 8 ohms en paralelo (me daba 4 ohm) y ponia el ampli al maximo y no habia distorsion alguna y no saturaba nada, por eso pregunto que parlante puedo usar porque el rango extendido no me parece adecuado para frecuencias tan bajas y graves, lo de las impedancias lo tenia presente si, el amplificador la minima impedancia es de 4 ohms, con 2 lo quemaria, y queria saver (a esto venia este post) que tipo de parlante podia usar , si un boofer de auto o que.


----------



## arrivaellobo (May 11, 2010)

Puedes colocarle un subwofer de auto, te recomendaría que fuera de unos 80WRMS de 10", para que trabaje holgado.
Un saludo


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 11, 2010)

no no, chicos hagamos las cosas bien.

un parlante de auto no sirve y jamas va a servir para emitir sonido. solo sirven para tirar ruidos al aire, ruidos llenos de distorsión.

amigo mio, yo te digo que la mejor opción es la 1era: 2 parlantes de 10" en serie, formando 8 ohms de impedancia, disiparán muy buena potencia con muy buena calidad.

si los configuras en 2 ohms vas a quemar el ampli, tu bajo va a sonar mal.

si queres que el bajo suene mal, agregale distorsion, pero con electronica...

saludos.


----------



## Danielruizs (May 11, 2010)

Saludos a todos,     

También andamos mal, creo yo, que debe de ser un ampli para bajo eléctrico, ahí la cosa esta mas difícil, no hay muchos parlantes que tengan un rango de 40hz a 8khz, ese es el rango optimo para un bajo eléctrico, primero, localiza el parlante con esas características y si lo encuentras de mas o menos 60w rms mejor, porque los que se consiguen son de un mínimo de 100w rms, y eso es mucho para tu ampli, saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 11, 2010)

miren, si la idea es comprar un parlante...lo mejor de todo es:

comprarlo a medida, o sea, ir a una de esas casas donde fabrican parlantes, y pedirle con especificación un parlante de

50 Watts
10"
4 Ohms
20 - 8000 Hz
90 dB/m

etc
etc

y reemplazar el existente.

saludos.


----------



## Bater (May 11, 2010)

bueno antes que nada les agradesco mucho a todos por las respuestas, 
DJ Draco yo creo que me saldria un poco caro hacer un parlante a medida (creo) y despues no conosco a donde se dediquen a este tipo de trabajos por donde vivo, (capital federal, buenos aires), y despues respecto a la respuesta anterior 2 parlantes de 10" comunes? no los desconaria ? o arruinaria con las frecuencias tan graves y bajas, no se que parlante usar porque a la final me dicen que un boofer de auto distorsiona, mi amplificador tiene un parlante que aparenta normal, pero tiene un domo grande y un iman grande tambien, no saben donde podria conseguirlo?

muchas gracias de antemano y saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 11, 2010)

Por que no usás un poco el buscador?
Hace un par de días había una pregunta casi igual a la tuya y le recomendaron unos parlantes Celestion y otro Eminence, ambos para bajos.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (May 11, 2010)

Danielruizs dijo:


> los que se consiguen son de un mínimo de 100w rms, y eso es mucho para tu ampli


Ni que el "ampli" se enterara de la potencia del altavoz. 



DJ DRACO dijo:


> 50 Watts
> 10"
> 4 Ohms
> 20 - 8000 Hz
> 90 dB/m


Y frecuencia resonante en 10Hz... Que fácil es escribirlo. 



DJ DRACO dijo:


> un parlante de auto no sirve y jamas va a servir para emitir sonido. solo sirven para tirar ruidos al aire, ruidos llenos de distorsión.


El hecho que a ti no te haya servido, no hay porque generalizar. No seas subjetivo por favor.



Para dejar las criticas de un lado y "aportar algo". Aquí hay variedad: http://www.eminence-speaker.com/guitar.asp?speaker_size=10


----------



## Bater (May 11, 2010)

Muchas gracias Lazaro, creo que me distes la solucion, y con respecto a ezavalla que me dijiste de usar el buscador, lo use y no encotre nada, por eso hice un post, no soy el tipico atolondrado que necesita una respuesta rapida y hace un post de primera sin haber revisado  .


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (May 11, 2010)

El inconveniente de usar altavoces de car audio es que tienen muy baja sensibilidad, por lo general no suben mas de 90dB W/m. En cambio estos de Eminence andan alrededor de los 100dB W/m, si a esto le aplicamos la teoria que dice: cada +3dB equivale al doble de la presión sonora, entonces, estos últimos "suenan" hasta 8 veces mas que los de auto, para una misma potencia de referencia. Relativamente.


----------



## Danielruizs (May 11, 2010)

Yoangel por lo mismo que el ampli no se entera de la potencia del parlante es porque lo digo, un parlante que tiene más del doble de potencia no va a ser excitado adecuadamente, por ende el sonido no va a ser convincente, y de paso estamos hablando de un ampli de bajo eléctrico, ciertos matices y tonos solo se dan cuando el parlante está bien excitado por el ampli sin llegar a distorsión, saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 11, 2010)

Bater dijo:


> y con respecto a ezavalla que me dijiste de usar el buscador, lo use y no encotre nada, por eso hice un post, no soy el tipico atolondrado que necesita una respuesta rapida y hace un post de primera sin haber revisado  .



1- Nadie dijo que fueras un atolondrado.
2- No buscaste muy bien: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/294637/


----------



## KompressoR (May 13, 2010)

Hola de nuevo. Bueno Primero gente bajen un poco los humos, si van a contestar de mala gana o con malas intenciones directamente no contesten (CON ESTO NO ESTOY HABLANDO DE NADIE EN ESPECIAL) no quiero entrar en disputas absurdas.


Saliendo del tema. Los parlantes para automovil no sirven de mucho en una instalación como para un amplificador y mucho menos de un bajo, por todas las razones expuestas anteriormente. El uso de un parlante que no este diseñado para frecuencias bajas es un problema, ya que las señelas de audio mas graves sonaran mas depacio en relacióon a las otras. Los parlantes de auto estan diseñados normalmete por la facha y no por la calidad en relación a su precio, en otras palabras son caros y muy lindos, pero por el mismo precio se consigue algo muuuuucho mejor. Teniendo en cuenta que el parlante en la amplificador no se ve, no se justifica el gasto en la estética, o no??
A demas como menciona Yoangel Lazaro los parlantes de auto suenan mucho más despacio que cualquier otro parlante.
Lo que si en algunas casa de musica puedes conseguir parlantes directamente especiales para bajo.
Y por último cuál es la marca y le modelo del amplificador???


----------



## Bater (May 13, 2010)

El amplificador es marca Stagg y el modelo es 40 BA EU


----------



## KompressoR (May 14, 2010)

Bueno busque información sobre el amplificador pero no encontre ninguna imagen que muestre el parlante por detras y mucho menos comentarios sobre problemas similare con ese amplificador. Lo que si encontre fue el manual del amplificador, no es exctamente el modelo que vos tenes pero creería que tiene las mismas características. Tu modelo es el Stagg 40 BA EU y el modelo que yo encontre es el Stagg 40 BA USA, No se cual sera la diferencia pero lo primero que se me ocurrio fue el orígen del amplificador USA (Estados Unidos) EU (Union Europea) jeje, pero la verdad no sabira si es eso. 
En el manual encontre algo que podría serte útil, es la frecuancia de respuesta del amplificador, que es desde 80Hz hasta 15kHz (digo útil para saber que parlantes utilizar) Normalmente hasta los parlantes mas chotos responden a esas frecuencias. Y tambien menciona unos 47dB de ganacia.
Aca te dejo el link de donde vi le manual por si le queres hechar una ojeada.
http://www.manualnguide.com/dl/25975/

Espero que te sirva la información.


----------



## javi78 (May 15, 2010)

hola bater
me pareca qoe los rangos de tu patlante estan muy estiraos para bajo 
te conviene comprar un parlante de BF 20hz a 4000/4500 de 8 ohm de 50 o 60w
y se lo cambies total te va a salir mas o menos lo mismo, anda a preguntar en casas 
de audio o electronica chicas pero un parlante asi debe salir algo como 150$
yo soy de cap, devoto y la semana pasada compre dos audifiel de 12 " 50w a 90$
y habia uno de BF (tambien audifiel) de 60W  100w maxima  nucleo ventilado y la susp del cono de goma y estaba creo que 179$ una joya pero era de 12"
audifiel era una industria arg que hacia buenos parlantes eran os que venian en los wincos.
saludos javier


----------



## KompressoR (May 15, 2010)

Una sola acotación, El ampli no importa que le pongas un parlante de infrasonidos de 2Hz, el amplificador te va a dar 80Hz como la frecuancia más baja por que dice Frequency response 80Hz to 15kHz es decir, traducido, Respuesta frecuencial entre 80Hz y 15kHz, eso es a lo que responde el amplificador, no el parlantes del mismo.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (May 15, 2010)

Y yo me puse a ver (y leer) las especificaciones de los altavoces que fabrica Eminence para bajos (guitarra), y la frecuencia resonante es relativamente alta, oscilan alrededor de 50Hz. El mas sensible ( 1W/m) tiene Fs en 58Hz y el menos sensible llega mas abajo, con Fs en 35Hz.

Mas bien, si se ponen a visualizar las gráficas, parece que no son muy eficientes por debajo de 80Hz.



PD: no se puede pedir mas de un 10" ¿no?.


----------



## KompressoR (May 15, 2010)

Sí, se podria poner un parlante más grande, pero no significa que este entrege más potencia que uno más pequeño con iguales características, la potencia de salida audible va a depender de las caracteristicas en Ohm, frecuencia y dB del parlante no del tamaño del parlante. y por si acaso si le colocas un parlante más grande vas a tener un problema, no vas a tener la misma resonancia en la caja del amplificador, por que ésta está diseñada para un parlante de 10".


----------



## Bater (May 15, 2010)

Bueno, primero gracias a todos por las respuestas y el tiempo dedicado.
queria saves javi78 en que casa comprastes los parlantes, y un parlante de 12" no puedo usar , no me entra en la caja,ademas de la resonancia jeje.


saludos


----------



## ehbressan (May 15, 2010)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> El inconveniente de usar altavoces de car audio es que tienen muy baja sensibilidad, por lo general no suben mas de 90dB W/m. En cambio estos de Eminence andan alrededor de los 100dB W/m, si a esto le aplicamos la teoria que dice: cada +3dB equivale al doble de la presión sonora, entonces, estos últimos "suenan" hasta 8 veces mas que los de auto, para una misma potencia de referencia. Relativamente.



Yoangel, sin ofender (de buena onda) cada 3 dB que aumenta la sensibilidad del parlante, tiene el mismo rendimiento sonoro o presion sonora con la mitad de potencia, si pasamos de 90 dB a 100 dB (w/m), cuando al de 90 le aplicamos 100 watts, al de 93 50 watts, al de 96 25 watts, y al de 99 12,5 watts, supongamos (no lo voy a calcular) que al de 100 dB le apliquemos 10 watts, todos ellos sonaran con la misma presion sonora (los escucharemos igual de fuerte). Pero esto no implica que suenen 8 veces mas que el del auto, fijate que estamos en una relacion de 10 watts contra 100 watts, lo que significa que lo escucharemos solo el doble de fuerte (sentiremos el doble de presion sonora), esto se da cuando a igual SPL aplicamos 10 veces la potencia.


----------



## KompressoR (May 15, 2010)

Huy me voy acomprar un parlante de 200dB asi con 2 W me reviento los oidos jejeje.

Hun chsitesito para alegrar los ánimos, aunque sea malo jaja.

Bueno muy buena la explicación, pero a lo que Yoangel se refería, creo yo, es que teniendo dos parlantes uno de 100dB aplicandole 40W y otro (por ejemplo de auto) de 90dB aplicandole 40W, el primero sonaría muchísimo más fuerte, y por eso el no recomienda utilizar parlantes diseñados para auto.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 15, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> Yoangel, sin ofender (de buena onda) cada 3 dB que aumenta la sensibilidad del parlante, tiene el mismo rendimiento sonoro o presion sonora con la mitad de potencia, si pasamos de 90 dB a 100 dB (w/m), cuando al de 90 le aplicamos 100 watts, al de 93 50 watts, al de 96 25 watts, y al de 99 12,5 watts, supongamos (no lo voy a calcular) que al de 100 dB le apliquemos 10 watts, todos ellos sonaran con la misma presion sonora (los escucharemos igual de fuerte). Pero esto no implica que suenen 8 veces mas que el del auto, fijate que estamos en una relacion de 10 watts contra 100 watts, lo que significa que lo escucharemos solo el doble de fuerte (sentiremos el doble de presion sonora), esto se da cuando a igual SPL aplicamos 10 veces la potencia.



Lo que dice Yoangel es: *a igual potencia de excitación* y con 10dB de mayor sensibilidad, este parlante (el de 100dB/W/m) suena 10 veces "mas fuerte" que el que tiene 90dB/W/m.


----------



## ehbressan (May 16, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Lo que dice Yoangel es: *a igual potencia de excitación* y con 10dB de mayor sensibilidad, este parlante (el de 100dB/W/m) suena 10 veces "mas fuerte" que el que tiene 90dB/W/m.



Gracias ezavalla, asi lo entendi. Lo que trate de aclarar es deduciendo a la inversa de que manteniendo la potencia de excitacion, 10 dB de aumento en la sensibilidad equivale a aumentar la potencia de excitacion unas 10 veces, pero que nuestro oido/cerebro percibe un aumento de 10 dB o la potencia x 10 no como 8 o 10 veces mas fuerte, si no como el doble mas fuerte solamente.
http://www.lenardaudio.com/education/03_db.html
Aqui esta mas que claramente explicado.
Sds.


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 16, 2010)

¿Existe alguna posibilidad de que tu ampli sea falsificado? Si mal no recuerdo, había un post de alguien que también tenía problemas con un ampli de bajo, y resultó que el transformador que venía dentro de éste era muy pequeño (entregaba 500mA)...


----------



## KompressoR (May 16, 2010)

Yo tuve un problema similar con un amplificador casero que debido a la falta de I los bajos se distorcionaban mucho. si queres fijarte si ese es el problema te pueda dar unos paso a seguir, en este momento estoy medio apurado por eso no te los explico ahora.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 16, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> Lo que trate de aclarar es deduciendo a la inversa de que manteniendo la potencia de excitacion, 10 dB de aumento en la sensibilidad equivale a aumentar la potencia de excitacion unas 10 veces, pero que nuestro oido/cerebro percibe un aumento de 10 dB o la potencia x 10 no como 8 o 10 veces mas fuerte, si no como el doble mas fuerte solamente.
> http://www.lenardaudio.com/education/03_db.html
> Aqui esta mas que claramente explicado.



OK.
Lo que sucede es que en el sitio del link solo menciona que por cada 10dB de incremento en SPL el oído solo escucha un aumento del doble de "sonoridad", pero hasta ahora no he encontrado la prueba de esto.
El oído es un "instrumento" sensible a la SPL en forma logarítimica, pero esta respuesta logarítmica está pesada en forma variable por la frecuencia a la cual se escucha...y la variación es grande.
Para mas complejidad, en el peso no solo interviene la frecuencia, sino el nivel de SPL al que se hace la prueba, aplastándose las curvas de sonoridad a medida que aumenta la cantidad de SPL de excitación.
De todas formas, parece que se hicieron pruebas y que se llegó a comprobar que 10dB de SPL "se escuchan" solo "mas o menos, en promedio, el doble de fuerte"...pero esto como que depende del oído de cada uno...

Acá hay algunos detalles mejores que los de Lenard Audio: http://www.phys.unsw.edu.au/jw/dB.html

Saludos!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (May 16, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> Yoangel, sin ofender...


No me ofendes, ya Ezavalla lo ha aclarado todo. 

Por eso, en el texto que citaste, yo escribí "suenan" (entre comillas) y luego coloque: "para una misma potencia de referencia". O como dice Ezavalla: "igual potencia de excitación".


ehbressan y  Ezavalla,  importantes los enlaces que aportan, luego les _hecho un ojo_.


----------



## ehbressan (May 16, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> OK.
> Lo que sucede es que en el sitio del link solo menciona que por cada 10dB de incremento en SPL el oído solo escucha un aumento del doble de "sonoridad", pero hasta ahora no he encontrado la prueba de esto.
> El oído es un "instrumento" sensible a la SPL en forma logarítimica, pero esta respuesta logarítmica está pesada en forma variable por la frecuencia a la cual se escucha...y la variación es grande.
> Para mas complejidad, en el peso no solo interviene la frecuencia, sino el nivel de SPL al que se hace la prueba, aplastándose las curvas de sonoridad a medida que aumenta la cantidad de SPL de excitación.
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo, bajo condiciones promedio, 10 veces la potencia se escucha el doble de fuerte.
Pongo otros 2 links donde repiten lo mismo que el que puso ezavalla:

http://sound.westhost.com/articles/fadb.htm

http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu/hbase/sound/loud.html#c1

Convengamos entonces que 10 veces la potencia podra ser 1,5 o 3 veces mas fuertes, lo que no deseaba es que el neofito entendiera o se quedara con la imagen que con 10 veces la potencia o 10 dB en aumento del rendimiento, era como escuchar 8 o 10 veces mas fuerte. Trato de ser cuidadoso con la info que pongo y tratar de aclarar cuando veo otra que no es tan precisa, ya que muchos chicos (y no tan chicos) toman todo lo que ven en la web (y en propagandas de marketing de car audio) como palabra santa. Y en realidad lo estan engañando y malenseñando. Me ha pasado a mi muchisimas veces al aprender cosas nuevas, y no deseo que le pase a otros. Creo que todos los que estamos en este debate queremos lo mismo.
Cuando digo neofito, no me refiero a Yoangel, si no a todo aquel visitante/miembro que esta aprendiendo, como nosotros.
Por otro lado si pudieramos conseguir parlantes como los que habia en la epoca de los valvulares (pocos watts) que eran parlantes con un alto SPL, con 2 o 3 watts, quedariamos sordos !!!
Saludos.

PD:Al parecer no es tan subjetivo el tema, aca les paso link donde comentan que la Psicoacustica es quien ha determinado esta relacion (por lo menos es lo que entendi, leyendo medio rapido)

http://www.sengpielaudio.com/calculator-levelchange.htm

Bueno, seguimos aprehendiendo (con h a poprosito)
Sds.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (May 16, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> Por otro lado si pudieramos conseguir parlantes como los que habia en la epoca de los valvulares (pocos watts) que eran parlantes con un alto SPL, con 2 o 3 watts, quedariamos sordos !


Y, con no muy buena respuesta en subgraves ¿cierto?


----------



## KompressoR (May 16, 2010)

Si pero con un sonido muy brillante y en ocaciones calido, no tan electronico como las potencias transistoreadas. Los parlantes de tela son lo mejor que hay a mi gusto...


----------



## ehbressan (May 16, 2010)

Los subgraves no existian (por lo menos, sistemas que los reprodujeran) tal como los conocemos ahora, yo era chiquito pero no recuerdo en los 60 o 70 haberlos visto. Si no me equivoco, nacieron con el Cine en Casa, y es bastante logico, ya que en el 99% de la musica grabada no hay nada debajo de los 40 Hz., salvo los organos de viento de iglesias, efectos de sintetizadores o por el estilo (los latidos de "breathe" al comienzo del lado oscuro de la luna de Pink Floyd, dicen que son de 25 Hz, nunca los medi), Mi (cuarta cuerda al aire en un bajo electrico) esta en 41,2 Hz. si mal no recuerdo.
El tema es que fabricar parlantes de calidad con alto SPL es caro, en esa epoca era mas barato hacer esto que hacer amplis valvulares potentes (aparte de dificil), al evolucionar los semiconductores paso a ser mas barato el watt de potencia que los parlantes eficientes. Asi encontramos hoy parlantes de 2 mangos (y 2 dB de SPL) y Amplis potentes y baratos (relativamente hablando). En definitiva, el que manda es el mercado.

mango=pesos


----------



## KompressoR (May 16, 2010)

Sisi cada día nos invaden más, sino nos dan en los 2.1 unos parlantes me mierda de 100dB con una frecuencia desde 100hz hasta 15kHz y le ponen 2W asi nos matan los medios, pero de graves y agudos.... Nunca más... La calidad tiene su precio...


----------



## ehbressan (May 16, 2010)

Por eso creo importante capacitarnos y capacitar, por que en definitiva el mercado somos nosotros y nosotros deberiamos mandar. Si no compramos mie*da, el que la vende se funde. Si ahorramos un poco mas, si esperamos un poco y compramos algo de mas calidad, ese mercado crece y se abarata. Por suerte en Argentina tenemos 2 o 3 fabricantes de parlantes muy superiores a estas porquerias que nos venden. Seria bueno tenerlos en cuenta al momento de decidirnos a comprar los nuestros.
Sds.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (May 16, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> al evolucionar los semiconductores paso a ser mas barato el watt de potencia que los parlantes eficientes


Yo pienso, que al evolucionar se pudieron hacer parlantes con menor sensibilidad para mejorar la respuesta en frecuencia. 

Conozco bastante parlantes de 500W "rms" y 100dB 1W/m. Y se fabrican para el Refuerzo Sonoro y no para el Hogar, a menos que al contrario se desee.  No se de que sensibilidad son de los que hablas de los 60's y 70's. 



ehbressan dijo:


> El tema es que fabricar parlantes de calidad con alto SPL es caro


¿Que quisiste decir con "parlantes de calidad con alto SPL"?

¿Calidad de material/construcción? Porque "calidad de sonido" es subjetivo para todos, creo.


----------



## ehbressan (May 16, 2010)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Yo pienso, que al evolucionar se pudieron hacer parlantes con menor sensibilidad para mejorar la respuesta en frecuencia.
> 
> Conozco bastante parlantes de 500W "rms" y 100dB 1W/m. Y se fabrican para el Refuerzo Sonoro y no para el Hogar, a menos que al contrario se desee.  No se de que sensibilidad son de los que hablas de los 60's y 70's.
> 
> ...



Hay parametros en todo parlante que son mensurables, y por ende no opinables (objetivos), esto sirve para hablar de la calidad relativa de los mismos. El tema es largo, complejo e incluso algunos grosos del tema todavia no tienen todo el conocimiento, infinitamente menos nosotros, pero si hablamos de parametros medibles que hacen a la calidad del parlante, podemos citar su espectro en respuesta de frecuencia, SPL, y algunos otros, para medios y agudos y es en graves donde es mas complicado. Para reproducirlos fielmente y eficientemente no solo importa la curva, si no la Fs, el SPL, el xmax, el VAS, el Bl, etc. Si confiaramos en que los fabricantes no nos mienten con sus datos, comparando estas mediciones, podriamos hablar de que parlante es de mas calidad con respecto a otro, orientado al tipo de caja que usemos.
Materiales, potencia, etc. tambien importan. Pero fijate, date una vuelta por ejemplo por Madisound y mira las caracteristicas de los woofers y subwoofers de primeras marcas mundiales y decime cual supera los 92 dB/w/m ? y aun asi son caros.
Y a diferencia de lo que opinan los que fabrican y venden "no compromise", siempre hay un compromiso, en el caso de los parlantes de graves o tenemos superficie, spl y potencia o spl, superficie y xmax o xmax, superficie y Fs, etc. pero no se puede tener todo en un solo parlante. Nos limitan las leyes fisicas. Por otro lado, los parlantes son unos aparatos tan necesarios pero tan variables y poco eficientes que da miedo escuchar las cifras de los fabricantes, ya que una variacion de un parlante a otro en la linea de produccion, en varias de esas cifras puede llegar a un 20 a 30 % de diferencia y por cada watt entregado al mismo solo el 1 o el 2 % se traduce en sonido.  ni hablar si esta alimentado a traves de un filtro pasivo, distorsiones del orden del 30% no son raras.
Bueno, espero no aburrirte.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (May 16, 2010)

Pasa es que usted dice, los parlantes de antes tenían buen SPL y no menciona numero (cuantitativo). 

Luego dice que "parlantes de calidad con alto SPL" ¿como se traduce eso? seria ¿gran SPL con muy baja frecuencia resonante y baja variación (en dB) en su _bandwidth, _entre otros?


> mira las caracteristicas de los woofers y subwoofers de primeras marcas mundiales y decime cual supera los 92 dB/w/m ?


Entonces, me esta dando la razón.



> Si confiaramos en que los fabricantes no nos mienten con sus datos, comparando estas mediciones, podriamos hablar de que parlante es de mas calidad con respecto a otro, orientado al tipo de caja que usemos.


De eso no puedo opinar, casi cualquier cosa que yo diga, estaría infiriendo. 

De lo que se puede estar seguro es que, a veces, los fabricantes dan la sensibilidad (1W/m) solo en un margen de frecuencias determinadas (por lo general picos), y otros, la dan en todo su _response_.


----------



## ehbressan (May 16, 2010)

Si lees la respuesta anterior, hay una parte que te respondo y no se porque me quedo dentro de tu cita. De cualquier manera, resumidamente antes hacian parlantes eficientes, debido a que el watt de potencia era caro, hoy es barato, asi que ahorran haciendo parlantes menos eficientes, que es mas facil y barato. No bajaron la eficiencia para mejorar la respuesta de frecuencia. Cualquier parlante de calidad, puede reproducir bien 1 decada (3,2 octavas) y no mas, no importa lo que digan las propagandas. Hacerlos reproducir mas que esto es trabajarlos en una zona no lineal, con distorsion y con riesgos de rotura. luego el SPL no tiene que ver con la respuesta en frecuencia.
Si un parlante de graves, un subwoofer por ej. tiene una Fs de 20 Hz. y puesto en una caja, la Fc (frec.de resonancia conjunto Parlante-Caja) se va a 35 Hz., cualquier ampli que tolere variabilidad amplia de impedancia va a poder excitarlo sin problemas (un valvular queda afuera), y lo correcto sera hacerlo trabajar entre 20 Hz. y 160 Hz, pero no mas, es decir 3 octavas (si se corta antes, mejor). Dentro de esta decada, el parlante puede ser de 85 dB 90 dB o 100 dB, que si es de calidad, va a poder responder el rango en forma correcta (lineal) sin importar su SPL. de vuelta, hacer parlantes con alto SPL es caro, por eso se usan para sonido profesional. Antes era raro ver un ampli valvular domestico, comun al alcance de todo el mundo, me mas de 8 o 10 watts, por lo tanto, para no sonar como un par de auriculares, los parlantes debian de ser eficientes. Hoy a un gainclone o un IC monolitico de $ 4 se le sacan 30 watts como nada, por ende, abaratamos haciendo parlantes poco eficientes. La eficiencia se basa en bobinas de mucho diametro, imanes potentes, huelgos y tolerancias muy restringidas, y eso, es costo de fabricacion, que se traduce en parlante caro.
Con respecto a la confiabilidad de las mediciones de los fabricantes, basta con comprar 2 parlantes similares (mismo modelo, mismo fabricante) y medirle los parametros TS, yo lo he hecho, por eso opine de esa manera. Y lo ultimo que mencionas es verdad, hay muchas maneras de medir parametros y como en audio no esta correctamente estandarizado opor lo menos, nadie le lleva tanto el apunte, no siempre sabemos que es el dato que nos estan dando (desde el vamos, la potencia no se mide en watts RMS, los watts RMS no existen, lo que existen es volts RMS y amperes, pero todo el mundo acepta el termino, pero..... te dicen a que frecuencia lo midieron ? mas menos cuantos dB ?, con que THD ? a que impedancia ? ) en la pagina de RANE (audio profesional USA) hay tutoriales somo como se deben medir los parametros en cualquier artefacto electronico orientado al audio.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 16, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> ni hablar si esta alimentado a traves de un filtro pasivo, *distorsiones del orden del 30% no son raras.*



Ahí me perdí...
De que tipo de distorsión estás hablando?


----------



## Dano (May 16, 2010)

> Si pero con un sonido muy brillante y en ocaciones calido, no tan  electronico como las potencias transistoreadas. Los parlantes de tela  son lo mejor que hay a mi gusto...


El sonido transistorizado tiene una respuesta mucho mas plana que los valvulares, los amplificadores valvulares no dan un sonido brillante ni puro, ofrecen un sonido valvular con sus respectivas distorciones. (punto) Por mi experiencia (mediciones y análisis) en amplificadores AF considero que las valvulas/transformador de salida tienen una ecualización distintintiva que no se puede considerar ni buena ni mala, es simplemente distinta.

Cada uno tiene un oido distinto, hay que intentar mantenerse lo mas objetivo posible, sino las conclusiones terminan siendo erroneas.

Los amplificadores usados en los dos casos eran de buena calidad.



> Sisi cada día nos invaden más, sino nos dan en los 2.1 unos parlantes me  mierda de 100dB con una frecuencia desde 100hz hasta 15kHz y le ponen  2W asi nos matan los medios, pero de graves y agudos.... Nunca más... La  calidad tiene su precio...


Cero lógica.


Los altavoces de los 80' 70' 60' tenian un spl bajo <90db/m/w, una respuesta de frecuencia bastante mala y limitada, con conos de papél rígidos...

Le metes 10 watts reales full range a un altavoz de época y pide clemencia.

Vi una vez una altavoz de los 70-80 que parecia ser un subgrave con una suspención de papel muy trabajada, pero no era algo común. => Ellos no llegaron a conocer como nosotros las suspensiones compuestas...

Los amplificadores valvulares eran unas estufas, con una eficiencia del 30% de AF. 


Como mencioné mas arriba hay que creer en lo que nos dicen las marcas, sino directamente no hay información válida para analizar...


Saludos

PD: 30% de distorción  mmm.... no entendí


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (May 16, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> de vuelta, hacer parlantes con alto SPL es caro, por eso se usan para sonido profesional.


Discúlpame que difiera contigo. Es creíble lo que dices. Aunque relativamente, me parece que dieras entender que gran SPL es sinónimo de calidad del parlante. 

Pienso, para "Audio Profesional" se necesitan parlantes muy sensibles para que se puedan "oír o escuchar" en los conciertos, sacrificando un poco "la calidad". Lo digo porque esos altavoces, en general, tienen un Fs "alto", por lo que bajas frecuencias (menores de ~55Hz) se perciben atenuadas, y hablo de los altavoces diseñados para bajos (woofer's). Sin contar que los driver de compresion tienen muy buen SPL (y con baja potencia) pero mucha distorsión. 

Por otro lado, los altavoces de Car Audio (subwoofer's) tienen Fs (y SPL) mas bajos, he visto desde 25Hz hasta 18Hz (el mas bajo, que he visto).  Si, lo se, son estéticamente "muy lindos" y parecen de juguete, pero algunos "suenan bien". Total, algunos dicen, cuando un sistema "suena bien" no pareciese que "suene duro", o algo así dicen. 

Y he leído a muchos que dicen no les gusta el subwoofer de carro porque _retumba_, y muchas veces es cierto porque hay personas que "no saben" usar un ecualizador. Pero del que sabe dar un "buen uso" sobre los parámetros técnicos (T/S, etc) y ecualización en general, puede hacer algo lindo con un subwoofer de Car Audio, pienso.



ehbressan dijo:


> (desde el vamos, la potencia no se mide en watts RMS, los watts RMS no existen, lo que existen es volts RMS y amperes, pero todo el mundo acepta el termino)


Es verdad, pasa que se excluye el signo, hasta algunos fabricantes lo dan a conocer:

http://www.dasaudio.com/index.asp?pagina=soporte&modo=buscador6&b=42&c=64

http://www.dasaudio.com/index.asp?pagina=soporte&modo=buscador6&b=43&c=64


ehbressan dijo:


> (pero..... te dicen a que frecuencia lo midieron ? mas menos cuantos dB ?, con que THD ? a que impedancia ? )


Para eso, tendrías que leer los asteriscos y/o letras pequeñas de los manuales y especificaciones. Según sea el caso. 

Por ejemplo:


			
				Eminence dijo:
			
		

> Multiple units exceed published rating evaluated under AES noise source and test standard while mounted on the H290 or H290S horn in a non-temperature controlled environment.
> 
> or
> 
> ...



y



			
				B&C speakers dijo:
			
		

> B&C Speakers specified Nominal Power Handling is measured according to AES2-1984 standard. The transducer under test is driven for a two hour period with pink noise signal, having a crest factor of 2 (i.e. 6 dB) and filtered to the working range of the transducer itself (for instance, a 50-500 Hz range is typical for woofer testing). Cone loudspeakers with ferrite magnets are tested in free air, while neodymium magnet speakers are mounted in a box whose characteristics (volume and tuning) are described in their technical specifications. Compression drivers are coupled to their recommended horn. Power is calculated using the RMS value of applied voltage – averaged over the test period – and the minimum value of electrical impedance within the working range of the loudspeaker. After the test, the transducer must be in working order, without permanent impact on its technical performance.
> 
> Due to the transient character of most musical programs, whose crest factor is commonly above 8 - 10 dB, it is customary to specify a “Continuous Program Power Handling”, double the Nominal Power Handling, as a recommended amplifier power in order to fully exploit the thermal and mechanical capabilities of the transducer without any clipping in the amplifier stage. On the contrary, when the amplifier is pushed to its limits and shows frequent saturation, its power specification should be less than the rated Nominal Power Handling of the loudspeaker.


----------



## ehbressan (May 17, 2010)

ezavalla, hay de varios tipos que se dan en algunos diseños comunes (populares económicamente hablando, incluso en otros no tan economicos), Distorsion armonica, por intermodulacion, error de fase, retardo de grupo, por microfonia, por falta de damping, doppler (poco conocida todavía),  inducida por slew rate,  por simple clipping (recorte), y otras que no recuerdo, producidas por multiples motivos (apelo a la memoria para nombrar algunos), enorme tolerancia en los elementos usados (bobinas, capacitares, resistencias), deriva termica en valores (cambiando puntos de cruce, en algunos casos hasta en un 20%), resistencia que se suma a la del cable y a la del parlante, que además cambia al subir la temperatura en las bobinas de la inductancia y del parlante, variando todo nuevamente, metiendo calor dentro de un lugar poco ventilado y empeorando a los componentes vecinos, si hablamos de bobinas normales (con nucleo de hierro o ferrita, como es comun encontrar en filtros comerciales) cuando hay una saturacion en el nucleo, la THD que solo mete este elemento llega y a veces supera el 30%,  calor en resistencias debido al manejo de potencia con su correspondiente distorsion (baja pero esta ahí además del ruido termico), que se yo, seguro me olvido varias cosas, recomiendo leer los artículos de Rod Elliott y en especial para los neofitos y con problemas de Ingles, la seria e interesante pagina de Pablo Crespo de Pablos (PCP Audio), creo que ahí vi algunas cifras parecidas al porcentaje de distorsion que mencione (nuevamente, apelando a la memoria). El tema es largo y complejo, como poco conocido por la mayoria tambien. Podriamos hablar de que el preciado control del parlante por parte del ampli (damping) para manejar la FEM que produce (parlante mueve cono, cono mueve bobina, bobina inmersa en campo magnetico, genera corriente, corriente volver a ampli y ampli……no saber que hacer, ahhh ampli tener alto damping factor, pero filtro pasivo destruirlo, parlante estar fuera de control en sus resonancias, y si eso no es distorsion…..) muchos audiofools gastan fortunas en conseguir unos amplis con 800000 de DF, para luego comprarse con otra fortuna unos baffles pipi cucu (obviamente con filtros pasivos magicos y misticos) que le rompen el cu…perdon, el control del parlante.
No nos olvidemos que se desean filtros de 1er. Orden que son menos intrusivos y mas faciles y baratos, pero en realidad son malos, si queremos de ordenes mas altos, con mejores pendientes, son mas caros y complejos y por ende mas intrusivos. Ni hablar si minimizamos la cantidad de parlantitos para simplificar el filtro, por ej. Un dos vias, en realidad no alcanza para ser HI fi (cada parlante 1 decada, no mas, recuerdan ?), encima el pobre parlante de graves, con sus desplazamientos mayores para graves, modula los de medios (obligado a reproducir hasta un corte bastante alto) y se produce la doppler distorsion poco conocida. Ahh, le podemos sumar tambien la compresion termica, si nos gusta escuchar música un poquito mas fuerte que lo que le gusta a nuestra esposa, la bobina se calienta, la resistencia aumenta, disminuye el SPL y despues de un rato, puede caer aprox. Unos 4 decibeles, ya hablamos lo que son 3 dB mas o menos en el SPL, no? Como el volumen parece un poquito mas bajo (no la mitad, recuerden los 10 dB) le damos un poco mas de rosca, y que pasa, el tema empeora y empeora peor cuando empieza a recortar, encima recorta para todos los parlantes. Es un tema largo y complejo, por eso los que realmente conocen del tema (no yo que soy mecanico, solo hablo por boca de ganso y porque algun cablecito que otro he soldado y fundido....) recomiendan sistemas activos, que tambien tienen  sus problemas, pero que son menores, mas faciles de manejar por neofitos como nosotros cuando queremos construirnos un sistema que cuando suene, nos conmueva. Tambien en audio pro se usan activos, y es ahí en donde nacen, no todos, pero si la mayoria de los avances en HI fi. 
Yoangel, no quize decir que mucho SPL es calidad, no. Pero fijate como lo de la compresion termica seguramente influye, algo de eso hay ………..Te hago la siguiente proposicion de razonamiento: Un ampli clase "A" suena bien, no? tienen buena reputacion, no es cierto ? Luego, es muy complicado sacarles mucha potencia, debido a su poca eficiencia, cierto ? Entonces, generalmente, el que le pone parlantes, trata de ponerselos de alta eficiencia, no, que te parece ? Al final, la calidad del clase "A" es solo de la topologia ? o tiene que ver el parlante eficiente tambien ? 
Espero no haberlos aburrido nuevamente.
ezavalla, ni bien encuentre de donde saque la cifra de distorsion, pongo el link.
Dano, no era raro encontrar parlantes de 90 dB y mas tambien, hoy es raro encontrar un woofer para audio hi fi que se acerque a esos valores. Si, no eran de mucha potencia, porque no la necesitaban, estamos hablando de que se alimentaban con estufas ineficientes de 6 8 o 10 watts, y alcanzaba, debido a que?, a que eran eficientes.
Y ahora que caigo en la cuenta, nos fuimos al diablo del tema.....
Sds.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 17, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> ezavalla, hay de varios tipos que se dan en algunos diseños comunes (populares económicamente hablando, incluso en otros no tan economicos), Distorsion armonica, por intermodulacion, error de fase, retardo de grupo, por microfonia, por falta de damping, doppler (poco conocida todavía),  inducida por slew rate,  por simple clipping (recorte), y otras que no recuerdo, producidas por multiples motivos (apelo a la memoria para nombrar algunos), enorme tolerancia en los elementos usados (bobinas, capacitares, resistencias), deriva termica en valores (cambiando puntos de cruce, en algunos casos hasta en un 20%), resistencia que se suma a la del cable y a la del parlante, que además cambia al subir la temperatura en las bobinas de la inductancia y del parlante, variando todo nuevamente, metiendo calor dentro de un lugar poco ventilado y empeorando a los componentes vecinos, si hablamos de bobinas normales (con nucleo de hierro o ferrita, como es comun encontrar en filtros comerciales) cuando hay una saturacion en el nucleo, la THD que solo mete este elemento llega y a veces supera el 30%,  calor en resistencias debido al manejo de potencia con su correspondiente distorsion (baja pero esta ahí además del ruido termico), que se yo, seguro me olvido varias cosas, recomiendo leer los artículos de Rod Elliott y en especial para los neofitos y con problemas de Ingles, la seria e interesante pagina de Pablo Crespo de Pablos (PCP Audio), creo que ahí vi algunas cifras parecidas al porcentaje de distorsion que mencione (nuevamente, apelando a la memoria). El tema es largo y complejo, como poco conocido por la mayoria tambien. Podriamos hablar de que el preciado control del parlante por parte del ampli (damping) para manejar la FEM que produce (parlante mueve cono, cono mueve bobina, bobina inmersa en campo magnetico, genera corriente, corriente volver a ampli y ampli……no saber que hacer, ahhh ampli tener alto damping factor, pero filtro pasivo destruirlo, parlante estar fuera de control en sus resonancias, y si eso no es distorsion…..) muchos audiofools gastan fortunas en conseguir unos amplis con 800000 de DF, para luego comprarse con otra fortuna unos baffles pipi cucu (obviamente con filtros pasivos magicos y misticos) que le rompen el cu…perdon, el control del parlante.



Ahhh, bueno...pero estás sumando "distorsiones" propias de los amplificadores con distorsiones de los parlantes y distorsiones de los filtros. Yo había pensado que los filtros solos te podían hacer llegar al 30% de distorsión.
De todas formas, las distorsiones de los parlantes son algo muy real, pero que hay que considerar con cuidado. Por ejemplo, el efecto de la temperatura tiene una constante de tiempo tan grande comparada con la variabilidad de las señales de música que no son una distorsión como se la entiende normalmente, sino mas bien una alteración mas o menos permanente de las características de los parlantes.
Por otra parte, las distorsiones mas graves de los filtros pasivos "bien armados" (bobinas con núcleo de aire) son distorsiones de fase, pero el oído es insensible a la fase. El verdadero problema surge cuando las señales desfasadas se integran con las de otros parlantes e interactúan con el ambiente (Linkwitz tiene una explicación buena de este fenómeno, que es el que el se preocupa en corregir con sus filtros).
En cuanto al damping....podríamos charlar un largo rato para llegar a la conclusión que no es tan importante como dicen...pero creo que eso ya lo discutimos un par de veces en algunos temas...

Bueno, todo esto para decir que el 30% me parece medio mucho, en particular si la medición la hago en un ambiente no-anecoico, donde el piso, paredes, techos y muebles participan en el campo reverberante...

Saludos!


----------



## ehbressan (May 18, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Ahhh, bueno...pero estás sumando "distorsiones" propias de los amplificadores con distorsiones de los parlantes y distorsiones de los filtros. Yo había pensado que los filtros solos te podían hacer llegar al 30% de distorsión.
> De todas formas, las distorsiones de los parlantes son algo muy real, pero que hay que considerar con cuidado. Por ejemplo, el efecto de la temperatura tiene una constante de tiempo tan grande comparada con la variabilidad de las señales de música que no son una distorsión como se la entiende normalmente, sino mas bien una alteración mas o menos permanente de las características de los parlantes.
> Por otra parte, las distorsiones mas graves de los filtros pasivos "bien armados" (bobinas con núcleo de aire) son distorsiones de fase, pero el oído es insensible a la fase. El verdadero problema surge cuando las señales desfasadas se integran con las de otros parlantes e interactúan con el ambiente (Linkwitz tiene una explicación buena de este fenómeno, que es el que el se preocupa en corregir con sus filtros).
> En cuanto al damping....podríamos charlar un largo rato para llegar a la conclusión que no es tan importante como dicen...pero creo que eso ya lo discutimos un par de veces en algunos temas...
> ...



Hola ezavalla, si, creo que si no me exprese mal, solo un nucleo saturado de una inductancia te puede llevar la THD del parlante al 30%. Lo recuerdo cuando lo lei porque la impresion que me dio al leerlo, debio de ser medio parecida a la que tenes en este momento, de duda y escepticismo. Y cuando mencione lo de la distorsion, lo señale como un extremo, que no es raro encontrar, por supuesto que la mayoria de los filtros no tan economicos son mejores, ni hablar de los costosos y bien construidos. Los mejores, mejor diseñados y mejor construidos filtros pasivos podran aportar mucho menos distorsion, pero aun asi, no se si considerarlos hi fi. Por ej. nombrastes bobinas de nucleo de aire, eso esta bien, y el mercado esta plagado de divisores que usan estas bobinas, pero las colocan lado a lado, cerca y sin cruzarlas perpendicularmente en 2 planos (eso seria lo correcto), aun asi, el cable de cobre esmaltado no es magico, es solo cable de cobre esmaltado, que mete resistencia, cambia el punto de cruce, calientan, varian su inductancia, etc.etc.etc. Para cortar a 300 Hz. usamos unos 100 mts. de este cable.
No se a cual distorsion de los amplis te referis, puede ser el recorte, si es este, te explico mi punto y como un filtro pasivo termina siendo responsable de la distorsion de los parlantes en su conjunto. Si el ampli recorta, con filtro pasivo, recortan todos los parlantes, con todo lo que implica el recorte (generacion de armonicos, duplicar u cuatruplicar la potencia, tweeters quemados, distorsion, etc.etc.etc.) sin un filtro pasivo (en activo), cuando recorta un ampli, los otros no (la distorsion grupal de todos los parlantes es menor, mayor proteccion, etc.) y la culpa de quien es? del filtro pasivo, no estamos mezclando distoriones de amplis, si no explicando quien es el responsable de las distorsiones de una caja acustica en pasivo, en la vida real.
Es verdad lo que decis, algunas son inaudibles, pero estan (por algo Sigfried trata de eliminarlas con su topologia) otras, la de los parlantes, son mas tolerables en activo (la compresion termica se minimiza en activo) y hay otras que, me olvide nombrar, por ejemplo cuando diseñamos el filtro pasivo lo hacemos para una impedancia fija, no? y el parlante en la vida real no la tiene. Mas distorsion. Otra de los amplis, pero que en definitiva es responsable el filtro pasivo, cuando se usa un solo ampli los transistores de salida son modulados por las bajas frecuencias, imponiendo señales no deseadas a los medios y agudos, y eso se llama distorsion,  eso, en activo, no pasa. Cada ampli tiene menos trabajo.
Convengamos, por otro lado, que toda alteracion a la señal original, es una distorsion.
Estoy de acuerdo en que el damping, no es tan importante, pero el mismo esta presente (mas bien ausente con pasivo). 
Te paso un par de links en donde lei algun dato
http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_amplificadores/multiamplificacion/multiamplificacion.html
http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/efectos_parasitos/efectos_parasitos.html
No es raro que gurus del audio (y no comerciales, o por lo menos no tanto...) como Nelson Pass, Rod Elliott, Sigfried Linkwitz, John Lenard Burnett, entre otros esten muy a favor de la amplificacion activa y bastante en contra de los filtros pasivos (me olvidaba de Crespo de Pablos).
Con respecto a la acustica de la sala, tenia entendido que era unos de los tres puntos mas importantes en cualquier sistema de audio (1- la fuente o el soporte cd, vinilo, etc.calidad de grabacion 2- los parlantes 3- la sala), pero la vez pasada, leyendo algun articulo en la web de Sigfried, el (si no me equivoque al traducir) el afirma que en realidad no es tan importante, lo que no recuerdo era si lo decia en general o para dipolos o fuentes omnidireccionales.
Bueno, como decis es para charlar un rato largo, es muy interesante, y no hay tanto conocimiento del tema, ni tanta gente que la tenga bien clara todavia. Fijate la confusion de Dano con respecto a los viejos parlantes y los viejos amplis valvulares....
Dano, realmente eran mas eficientes, y los amplis valvulares si sonaban (con esos parlantes) mas brillantes y con mejores graves que los primeros transistorizados. Eso se entiende por la diferencia de sonido que hay entre un valvular y un estado solido (que no todo el mundo comprende todavia) la diferencia, notable por caulquiera, no importa su edad, color de piel, sexo o religion, esta dada por trabajar el valvular en current drive y los transistorizados, en su gran mayoria en voltage drive, que provoca que ambos tengan curvas de respuesta de frecuencia totalmente opuestas. Los valvulares incrementan los extremos, que son los que atenuan los transistorizados. Tener un valvular, salvandolas diferencias, es como tener un gran control de sonoridad (loudness le decian en los amplificadores de los 70, 80 y 90).
Perdon Yoangel, sin ofender y por no haberlo aclarado antes. No se cambia algo las cosas, pero todas mis opiniones son dentro de lo que considero Alta Fidelidad. No considero al car audio como tal.
Bueno, nos seguimos yendo del tema, que era "parlante para bajo".
Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 18, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> Te paso un par de links en donde lei algun dato
> http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_amplificadores/multiamplificacion/multiamplificacion.html
> http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/efectos_parasitos/efectos_parasitos.html



Sep...hace tiempo los leí por encima. Gracias por traérmelos a la memoria.
El tema es que esa información es útil, pero hay que ponerla en contexto, que es algo que no hace muchas veces el sitio de PCP.
En el caso de los efectos parásitos, lo que dice es totalmente cierto, pero - por ejemplo - nunca dice que es "alta frecuencia", y uno puede creer que se refiere a 10, 15 o 20kHz. Si vos has medido la inductancia de una resistencia bobinada, habrás visto que son inadecuadas...pero para RF!!! Las frecuencias de audio ni se enteran que la "bobina" está ahí...



ehbressan dijo:


> No es raro que gurus del audio (y no comerciales, o por lo menos no tanto...) como Nelson Pass, Rod Elliott, Sigfried Linkwitz, John Lenard Burnett, entre otros esten muy a favor de la amplificacion activa y bastante en contra de los filtros pasivos (me olvidaba de Crespo de Pablos).



Sep...eso es totalmente cierto, y yo estoy completamente de acuerdo con ellos. Si no, no me hubiera preocupado de replicar (a menor escala) el diseño de Linkwitz en 1978 . El tema es que estábamos tratando los crossovers pasivos, por eso hice el comentario...



ehbressan dijo:


> Con respecto a la acustica de la sala, tenia entendido que era unos de los tres puntos mas importantes en cualquier sistema de audio (1- la fuente o el soporte cd, vinilo, etc.calidad de grabacion 2- los parlantes 3- la sala), pero la vez pasada, leyendo algun articulo en la web de Sigfried, el (si no me equivoque al traducir) el afirma que en realidad no es tan importante, lo que no recuerdo era si lo decia en general o para dipolos o fuentes omnidireccionales.
> Bueno, como decis es para charlar un rato largo, es muy interesante, y no hay tanto conocimiento del tema, ni tanta gente que la tenga bien clara todavia. Fijate la confusion de Dano con respecto a los viejos parlantes y los viejos amplis valvulares....



Lo que Linkwitz dice es medio enredado de verlo, pero básicamente habla de usar la interacción con la sala como forma de recrear el sonido en el lugar donde fué grabado. Por eso usa los subwoofers y baffles dipolares, o corta los tweeters en 1500Hz para lograr el máximo campo de radiación omnidireccional. Y por eso mismo usa los subwoofers dipolares que no interactúan tanto con la habitación, para no perder el control en las bajas frecuencias.

Pero es tal como decís...no hay mucho conocimiento de esto, no hay mucha gente que lo haya probado y MEDIDO y no hay mucha gente con el oído lo suficientemente neutro como para evaluarlo subjetivamente de forma correcta...

Saludos!


----------



## SonyXploD (Ene 28, 2012)

me parece bastante interesante lo que se trata en este tema.. sobre todo lo que mencionan respecto a los subgraves .. la verdad yo particularmente tengo 2 con una sensibilidad de 86.7db 1w/1m y 90.4db 2.83v/1m y pues como es svc 4ohm eso se traduce a 2w/1m .. he tenido otros y la verdad siento como que todos los subwoofers suenan igual y lo que los diferencia es su "aguante" a la sobrecarga por parte de los amplificadores mas potentes ..  si comparamos un mtx jh5512 con un kicker compvr 12 veremos que su diferencias son muy pocas estando unicamente una diferencia notable en su rango de frecuencias que mientras el mtx reproduce de 33hz a 150hz el kicker llega de 31hz a 500hz .. pero en lo personal diria que tunear un subgrave a mas de 100hz mejor comprarse un woofer..  este rango extendido en un subwoofer (en el caso del kickercompvr) puede ser de algun beneficio? o es siplemente mercadeo?

estuve revisando tambien en la pagina de orion con sus super caros subwoofers y en lo que veo las especificaciones me encuentro con un subwoofer de 2000w rms y una sensibilidad de 84db. esto para mi es gasto de toneladas de energia para producir una presion que se puede conseguir con uno relativamente mas barato y menor consumo pero son sensibilidad mas alta. http://www.orioncaraudio.com/Products/Product.aspx?ProductID=513

que opinan uds?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 28, 2012)

SonyXploD dijo:


> estuve revisando tambien en la pagina de orion con sus super caros subwoofers y en lo que veo las especificaciones me encuentro con un subwoofer de 2000w rms y una sensibilidad de 84db. esto para mi es gasto de toneladas de energia para producir una presion que se puede conseguir con uno relativamente mas barato y menor consumo pero son sensibilidad mas alta. http://www.orioncaraudio.com/Products/Product.aspx?ProductID=513
> 
> que opinan uds?



Y....la ingeniería es una "ciencia de compromisos" (como la mayoría de las cosas en la vida) y habría que analizar que es lo que sacrifica Orion (sensibilidad) en sus parlantes para conseguir que otra cosa .

Si vos necesitás pura SPL sin respuesta HiFi ni nada de eso... pues comprá el subwoofer que mas te convenga en la relación precio/sensibilidad/potencia. Es así de simple...


----------



## SonyXploD (Ene 28, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> Y....la ingeniería es una "ciencia de compromisos" (como la mayoría de las cosas en la vida) y habría que analizar que es lo que sacrifica Orion (sensibilidad) en sus parlantes para conseguir que otra cosa .
> 
> Si vos necesitás pura SPL sin respuesta HiFi ni nada de eso... pues comprá el subwoofer que mas te convenga en la relación precio/sensibilidad/potencia. Es así de simple...



tienes razon.. yo no busco hifi sino audio pro.. pero conseguir un subgrave con una sensibilidad decente es dificil.. mas alla de los 89db parece ser imposible. claro en woofers esto cambia pero los mismos no rinden como lo haria un sub.


----------



## Marce (Abr 22, 2014)

Buenos dias y mil perdones por revivir un tema tan viejo, la cuestion es que tras leer en el foro y en la web no pude obtener informacion clara, lei muchos foros inclusive este, y el rango de frecuencias del que hablan no son iguales en la web, y siendo parte de este foro lo voy a tomar como el correcto.
 La  cuestion es que estoy haciendo un amplificador para el bajo de mi señora, tengo el pre. de ricardodeni (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-fender-frontman-25b-esquema-pcb-16640/), el ampli. con tda7294 de mariano y el protector de parlantes de dr Z/crimson, mi problema es que no me queda claro que tipo de parlante lleva.
 E rescatado varios tips:
-no debe ser de audio car
-Debe ser de ala de tela o carton.
-Entre 8" y 15" para mover la mayor cantidad de aire posible.
-Tener en cuenta el diametro del iman.
  No logro comprender si es un woofer o un subwoofer, y aca cito daniel, y digo cito, ya que nadie a refutado su comentario con lo que parece estar en lo correcto, (digo cito a el porque repito, en la web dicen que se usa subwoofers, y otros que solo se usan woofers).


Danielruizs dijo:


> Saludos a todos,
> 
> También andamos mal, creo yo, que debe de ser un ampli para bajo eléctrico, ahí la cosa esta mas difícil, no hay muchos parlantes que tengan un rango de _40hz a 8khz, ese es el rango optimo para un bajo eléctrico, primero_, localiza el parlante con esas características y si lo encuentras de mas o menos 60w rms mejor, porque los que se consiguen son de un mínimo de 100w rms, y eso es mucho para tu ampli, saludos.


 Tomando ese dato como referencia lei este tema.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/funcionan-tipos-hay-parlantes-77565/
 y me topo con estas partes:
-_También existen los denominados “sub-woofer”, que no son más que un woofer diseñado para reproducir sólo las dos primeras octavas del espectro, o sea, de 20hz a 80hz o a lo sumo 120hz, banda que los woofers y mid-woofers normalmente no reproducen bien.
*Altavoces de graves,* que ahora los llamaremos por su nombre en ingles “woofer”. Cuanto más grandes son, más aire mueven, o sea, logran mayor presión sonora, pero menos rango de frecuencias reproducen, por lo general woofers de 18´´ y 15´´ solo reproducen “fielmente” hasta unos 150hz, los de 12´´ y l0´´ hasta unos 400hz y los de 8´´ hasta los 1000hz normalmente._
 En resumen, lleva un woofer o un sub woofer? que parametros tengo que tener en cuenta?
Mil gracias por leerme, y vuelvo a repetirlo, perdon por revivir un tema viejo


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 23, 2014)

Marce:
Trato de aclararte un poco ( tengo Hijo bajista ) .
Un parlante para bajo NO es un subwoofer . En general no necesitas reproducir frecuencias tan bajas y lo primero que hacen cuando tocas en vivo es bajarte justamente dichas frecuencias.
Es necesario que sea robusto , ya que si no usas compresor , los "cuerdazos" pueden destruir todo muy facil ....
Si te fijas en la web , la configuracion mas comun para bajo es de 4x10" . Esto te permite que el parlante de 10" responde un poco mejor a frecuencias mas altas , que las necesitas . Incluso muchas cajas de bajo tienen un driver para completar el espectro .
Con un tda7294 ( a mi hijo le armé 2 en bridge ) necesitas un parlante de buen rendimiento sino no te alcanza la potencia . 
Si no conseguis ( o no te alcanza ) para los clasicos parlantes de bajo , tipo Celestion o Eminence , podes usar con exito un parlante  Pro , que son de buen rendimiento . Con mi Hijo usamos American Vox y andan MUY BIEN ....
Espero te sirva


----------



## Marce (Abr 23, 2014)

Gracias por tu tiempo antonio, si, me quedo mas claro, en realidad mi primera idea era comprar un woofer de auto "y listo", y una noche me puse a leer y a leer y cada vez entendia menos.
  Con esta frase:_ pueden destruir todo muy facil ...._ me asusutaste bastante 
 De todas maneras no lo voy a poner a maxima potencia, ya que alimento el TDA7294 con +-22 2A. Tampoco poseo los $ necesarios para los celestion, pero tampoco quiero comprar unos baratos y que se desconen en la primer nota.
 Voy a optar por comprar 2 parlantes de 10", a ver que resulta, muchas gracias de nuevo antonio


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 23, 2014)

Ojo! tene en cuenta la impedancia..... si bien el 7294 funciona en 4 Ohms ...
Una marca bastante buena , accesible relativamente y que creo que todavia se consigue es Peavey Pro ....


----------

